
Show HN: An unnecesary 7-lines BSD's true port in JavaScript - bubuanabelas
https://github.com/BubuAnabelas/bsd-true
======
mtmail
You call your own module unnecessary? Why did you take the time to create it?

~~~
bubuanabelas
Because NPM needs it. I suggest you read the Code of Bullshitness[1]

[1] [https://github.com/BubuAnabelas/bsd-
true/blob/master/code_of...](https://github.com/BubuAnabelas/bsd-
true/blob/master/code_of_bullshitness.md)

